# Maltese puppy available in Atlanta area



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.southernhope.org/puppies.html

[attachment=39398:4807305.jpg]



Lori
baby female
Maltese (Pure)
 Lori is a sweet, tiny girl who was rescued from a recent puppy mill bust. Lori is a little shy from lack of socialization at the mill. When she came to us she was a matted, filthy mess. After a bath, grooming and some TLC, Lori is ready to find a home that will spoil her rotten. She is about 4 months old and will be quite small when grown. The adoption fee for this puppy is $250 

Adoption fees for fully vetted foster dogs are between $150 - $165. To adopt this pet, click here to apply with Southern Hope Humane


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm....I think Nikki needs a .....sister!  

She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 23 2008, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609781


> ummmm....I think Nikki needs a .....sister!
> 
> She's adorable! :wub:[/B]



Great minds think alike Pat... I was just thinking the same thing!!!!! Looks like the perfect sister for darling little Nikki!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh I wish I could take her! I thought about it all morning! :wub: 

But they have a one dog limit at my apartment. And even if I could sneak her in (which I couldn't, it's a small property and the manager lives opposite me) hubby said no since I'm a starving writer, and he's starving small business owner who is getting beat up by the present economy. :smstarz: 

Maybe Tatum needs another sister? Hmm....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was looking at her last night. :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG! She's beautiful. I've been trying to talk my husband in getting a sister for Bianca for the past year, but with a daughter in college and a son in private high school things are kind of tight.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

AWWWW...she's adorable! I would love to have another one, but hubby wouldn't be happy with me....  

I hope she finds a home that will spoil her to death!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey everyone. The old italian charm worked and I talked my husband into adding to our fur-family. I put in an application to adopt Lori just a few minutes ago. Bianca may be getting a baby sister :smootch: ! Wish me luck and say lots of prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Good luck and God bless you!!!

Peace and Love,


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is adorable!!! :wub: Sending you tons of luck that you will be her new momma.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 23 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610086


> Hey everyone. The old italian charm worked and I talked my husband into adding to our fur-family. I put in an application to adopt Lori just a few minutes ago. Bianca may be getting a baby sister :smootch: ! Wish me luck and say lots of prayers. rayer: rayer:[/B]


Good luck! Fingers, toes, and paws crossed that you get her!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW, that is almost unbeliveable to me. A great friend of mine, moved to Atlanta a bit ago and her name is Lori!
I sure would take her if I could.
I sure do hope this Lori finds her forever home and is as loved as she should be.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 23 2008, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610105


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 23 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610086





> Hey everyone. The old italian charm worked and I talked my husband into adding to our fur-family. I put in an application to adopt Lori just a few minutes ago. Bianca may be getting a baby sister :smootch: ! Wish me luck and say lots of prayers. rayer: rayer:[/B]


Good luck! Fingers, toes, and paws crossed that you get her!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Oh, hooray! Please let us know!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 23 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610086


> Hey everyone. The old italian charm worked and I talked my husband into adding to our fur-family. I put in an application to adopt Lori just a few minutes ago. Bianca may be getting a baby sister :smootch: ! Wish me luck and say lots of prayers. rayer: rayer:[/B]


That's wonderful!!! I wish you all the luck in the world! Please keep us posted!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just to update everyone here. I never received a response to my adoption application, but Lori's picture has been removed from the Southern Hope Humane Society site. I'm dissapointed. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. It would have been nice to have received at least a call to let us know that we had not been chosen.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, updated #2. I just got an email from the rescue site and Lori has not been adopted yet. They've taken her picture down because of the overwhelming response to her picture and they are currently going thru the adoption forms. I understand that distance may be one of their issues since we live in Massachusetts and Lori is in Georgia, but I did tell them that I would be willing to go to Georgia to get her. At this point all we can do is wait.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 24 2008, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610589


> Well, updated #2. I just got an email from the rescue site and Lori has not been adopted yet. They've taken her picture down because of the overwhelming response to her picture and they are currently going thru the adoption forms. I understand that distance may be one of their issues since we live in Massachusetts and Lori is in Georgia, but I did tell them that I would be willing to go to Georgia to get her. At this point all we can do is wait.[/B]



I hope everything works out for sweet Lori and she finds a great forever home. Hope you get her.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry - you would have been a great mom to Lori. I just hope she got a good, loving home.

Just saw your update - glad it's still a possibility.


----------

